# waiting for natural miscarriage



## mommameow (Oct 21, 2008)

waiting for natural miscarriage with no support

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I've been reading these forums incessantly lately and I feel like now I am ready to tell my situation. I went in for my first DR visit at 19 weeks (because of extenuating circumstances I was not able to commit to any earlier appointments- I know, my own fault I admit) and after pelvic exam the DR said my uterus was at 8 weeks not nineteen. After multiple bllod tests and excruciating days of not knowing, we found out my HCG levels were flatlining in the 500's. I came to the realization that I was having a miscarriage but had very few other details. The DR thought it was possibly a blighted ovum. Honestly I was clinging to the hope that there never actually was a baby there. So, my next appt was not for a whole week, for an internal ultrasound to get more info. I was beginning to go a little nuts not knowing and the DR I am dealing with was getting rude and frustrated with my calls (only 2!) and questions. I told him I was on an emotional roller coaster and just needed to know and he slightly raised his voice and said "there is no roller coaster! there is no viable pregnancy!" I honestly have come to terms with that part OK but the fear of the upcoming procedures and not having ANY reassurance from him has been truely the hard part.
Anyway, since I couldn't stand the wait, I went down to the ER where a family member works and he got me an ultrasound within an hour. This is when we found the little one. 13 week head size 14 week femur. (DH has really long thighs!) I am assuming the fetal demise was around 13 weeks but the report says 14. Hard to see, but at least now I know! So now DR wants me to wait until Tuesday for the internal U/S to be certain that it isn't over 16 weeks and too late to do D&C, in that case we would induce.
My issues are, I have been reading everything I can find online and have come to the conclusion that the D&C is risky for a missed miscarriage early in the second tri and I have a 30% chance of developing Ashermans Syndrome from adhesions on the uterus due to the scraping. I have no faith or trust in this DR so I am absolutley petrified of this and I know all of my subsequent pregrancies will be plagued with this fear.
I have been taking the cohoshes and motherwort, hoping to encourage the contractions. Not much of a response from my body. I have been spotting really minimally with no cramping. I assume until my HCG levels get to point, my body won't begin to react. If the numbers are correct, I am now 20 weeks into the pregnancy, and the baby has been gone for 7. I am scared that this is a long time to wait for a natural miscarriage but the DR said the chances of infection are really rare and usually only happen with later term pregnancies.
Is anyone else out there waiting too? How long has it been for you? Have you found anything that helps?
Oh another thing- I am not opposed to the misoprostol but the DR said I am 'not a candidate' for that although I have ready on the American Journal of OB and Gyn website that it is safe and effective for second tri miscarriages.
Help! My appt is Tue and I don't want this guy forcing me into doing something that may be easier and more profitable (cynical I know) for him.
I have had 3 healthy kids so far, 2 of which were born at home, so I am OK with the pain ect, but I am so scared of not being able to have kids b/c of the d&c.
Sorry for the long post, it felt good to spell all this out though....
-mommameow


----------



## kiwi07 (Feb 7, 2009)

So sorry that you have gone thru this. Hopefully by now you have some answers.
I found out at 19 weeks that baby had died at 15 weeks. We waited two weeks for baby to pass naturally and had accupunture and also was taking the cohoshes and motherwort. All that happened was some spotting but it never lasted for long. So after baby had been dead for 6 weeks we went to the hospital and I had misoprostol. I spent the next day in labour and baby was delivered later that evening. I only needed 1 tablet of misoprostol to get things happening. I'm from New Zealand and once you reach 20 weeks pregnancy they don't allow d&c's so I had no choice. Is there anyway you can push to have misoprostol instead?


----------



## poiyt (Jul 6, 2008)

There are natural remedies you can try. High doses of the yarrow herb, Vitamin C (500mg every 12hours for 6 days), pennyroyal oil (rubbed on abdomen), cohoshes...a bunch of more natural stuff..The decision is completely up to you - I would wait until I had signs of infection or anything else. I figure my body knows what to do.


----------

